# New England Fall Rally ~ October 8-11 2010 ~ Swanzey Nh



## KampinwitKids

Updated 10/6/10​New England Fall Rally ~ Swanzey, NH
October 8th-11th 2010​http://ashuelotrivercampground.com/​Please join us over Columbus Day weekend at Ashuelot River Campground in Swanzey, NH. We did a Fall Rally here a few years back, it was a great time. Our area is mostly grass, overlooking a large field, nice Fall setting. I spoke with Annette, and have on hold for a short time Sites #1-6 (water & electric only) and site #70 (full hook-up). I will be bringing a 32 gallon gray tote for all of us to use (gray water only please). When you call, please make sure you mention the Outbackers group. This is a small CG, you may have to leave a message, and she will promptly return your call. Please post you site #, and dates once confirmed. I will update post #1 as this thread progresses and things are confirmed. If anyone has ideas of things to do/see in the area, add the link or info.
Looking forward to a fabulous fall New England weekend.

*NEWSFLASH*​Annette has 4 more additional sites (as of 9/13) if anyone wants in, they are water and electric, first come, first serve. So make your reservation soon, you don't want to miss out on any of the shenanigans or tom foolery that may or may not take place.

Brian, Sue & Brendan

*Attendees & Site*

#70 dbhd 10/8-10/11
#1 Kampinwitkids 10/8-10/11
#2 Doft 10/8-10/11
#3 dmbcfd 10/8-10/11
#4 Bakerman 10/8-10/11
#5 russlg 10/8-10/11
#6
#7 Calvin&Hobbes
#? egregg57 10/8-10/10
#8 JohnP

*Friday*
11:00 Bass Pro Shop, Foxboro for those in the area, maybe lunch?, then convoy up to NH.

*Saturday*
5:00 (17:00) Happy Hour
6:00 (18:00) Potluck 
Yankee swap following the Potluck for those wishing to participate.
*Potluck Banquet *

dbhd - apps for happy hour - homemade salsa, buffalo chix dip
Kampinwitkids - BBQ brisket, smoked over applewood & corn bread
dmbcfd - Chili
russlg - Meatball Subs & Monster Tossed Salad, Baked beans
Bakerman - Chili or Apple Crisp
Doft - Mac & Cheese
Calvin & Hobbes - Side and Desert
JohnP - Desert

*Info/activities*

Foliage Reports
http://www.foliagenetwork.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=section&id=6&Itemid=53

Yankee Candle Flagship Store ~ 1 Hour 40 miles away
http://gonewengland.about.com/cs/macentralsights/a/aayankeecandle.htm

Nearby Keene, NH
http://keenenh.com/

Apple picking in NH, the big list!
http://www.pickyourown.org/NH.htm

Local Beer
http://elmcitybrewing.com/

Monadnock Hiking
http://www.qcc.mass.edu/brink/Trav-rec/mt_monad/monadtr.html


----------



## wolfwood

Wish we could join you. We'll be on the Cape with an 85th b'day celebration on 10-10-10. Have a GREAT time and say 'hi' to Annette for us - - her brother is a dear friend of ours!!

btw - Keene is a pretty cool place and a Covered Bridge Drive could certainly be in order!!


----------



## russlg

Brian that is only 45 minutes from me, we were gonna put the 25RSS away but maybe I can convince the Mrs. to do one more trip!! I'll keep ya posted.

russ


----------



## dmbcfd

We don't have the soccer schedule yet, but I think we're in. I should know for sure this week.

Steve


----------



## russlg

Brian: Are the sites 1-6 similar to what we had at Smugglers Den as far a spacing and size?? Are they like the sites #80- 87 like Clarke, Doft and Egregg57 or are they like sites 71-75 that You, Wolfie and Joonbee had?? Just curious...


----------



## Doft

We are in!

Amy will have to join us later Friday, but the boys and I will be there at check in!

Jim


----------



## ember

oh man I have the Farmer's Market at the Applefest that weekend!!


----------



## johnp

I'll keep this one in mind. If the shirt is still attached to my back I'll go.

John


----------



## KampinwitKids

russlg said:


> Brian: Are the sites 1-6 similar to what we had at Smugglers Den as far a spacing and size?? Are they like the sites #80- 87 like Clarke, Doft and Egregg57 or are they like sites 71-75 that You, Wolfie and Joonbee had?? Just curious...


Russ, they are more like 80-87 at Acadia, but maybe a little closer on a few of them if I recall. Sites 1-11 at Ashuelot are along the edge of the field, with trees along the rear of the sites. plug 152 Pine Street, Swanzey, NH 03446 into google earth, it shows a pretty good view. (I use this tool all the time when checking new campgrounds to visit). Hope you all can join us that weekend.

Wolfwood & Ember sorry you can not join us.









Doft, Brendan will be so excited to see the boys.









dmbcfd







& JohnP hope you can come...would BBQ pulled pork twist your arm?









.....And how 'bout a couple of these little bad larry's


----------



## Joonbee

Wew ere there last fall after our trip to Maine. But we will be at Mountain Springs inPA thatweekend, so we will have to miss this year.

Things to do?
We did a self guided driving tour of the covered bridges, hiked Mount Monadnock (ranger said it is the most hiked Mountian in US and onre of the top in the world, not sure how true that is, but it was hike and well, we hike). They do not allow dogs though. Unless of course you go to the outdoor shop in Keene and talk to the locals. They will give you directions down this little dirt road to the back of the mountain, where you can access the trails without a ranger station.







Had to take the girls ya know. It was a little slow while we were ther so we took a "little" ride to Portsmouth for shopping and lunch. Also tried a little fishing and kayaking in the river. Thats about all we found to do there, so it will be good to have a group there to sell entertain. Of course, some of the boredom was because we just did 10 days in MAine adn 5 days in the white mountain region at Chokura KOA.

The owners are very nice people, we chatted with them alot, cause we pretty much the only ones there.

Enjoy, Jim


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Right now were in.... We usually do a weekend camping trip near this time anyways, to coinside with apple picking (near and around the Bolton Ma area). Last year we picked Macoun apples, and holy smokes- they are my new favorites! We'll check to see what orchards are nearby, and maybe plan a day trip with the group there. I'd like to try baking an apple pie in the outback oven. That will be an experiment! Hey Jim- was there any fish in the river that loops that campground?


----------



## Joonbee

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Hey Jim- was there any fish in the river that loops that campground?


I should have stated that differently. Instead of trying a little fishing, I should have siad I did a little CASTING. Negative results!!


----------



## BirdLadyLisa

We're in. Steve will make reservations. The campground looks really nice. I love fall camping.


----------



## Doft

A Little information for anyone who might be interested in fishing. The nature of the Ashuelot River is undergoing a big change right now. There was a dam just downstream of the campground (just below the covered bridge) which is being removed. It's not one of my projects and I'm not sure of the schedule, but the removal started a couple of weeks ago and they don't normally last more than 3 or 4 weeks. This means that the river by the campground will look quite a bit different than it has in the past as it starts the change back to its natural state. I believe that the dam was built in the mid 1800's so the river hasn't been in a natural state for a very long time. It may not be as attractive initially, but could be quite interesting. We have found all kinds of artifacts from the industrial revolution with past dam removal projects of similar age.

Kevin,

I remember a nice looking apple orchard just west of Keene, about 30 minutes away. If it's the one I'm thinking of, it overlooks the Connecticut River Valley from a hill and should have a great view of the fall colors. I'll do a little research and maybe some dam inspections in the area and report back.

We were just confirmed in site #2!

Jim


----------



## dmbcfd

I just made the reservation request online since they didn't answer the phone. I'll let you know the site number when they call to confirm. I'll probably head up with the trailer earlier to arrive at check-in time, and to avoid holiday weekend rush hour traffic around greater Boston. Lisa and the kids will come up after Nick's soccer game-probably after dark by the time they arrive.

Brian and Kevin, we should coordinate departure times, maybe we can caravan?

Steve


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Sounds good to me Steve. I will also post what site we'll be assigned once confirmed.


----------



## dhdb

We're in! DW, DS(8), DS(7), Kaiser (GS Dog), and Me. DW booked today (site #70).


----------



## Bakerman

Left a message on the machine with the campground - they called back tonight we're on Site 4. Me, DW, DD & friend. Bakerman.


----------



## KampinwitKids

dmbcfd said:


> I just made the reservation request online since they didn't answer the phone. I'll let you know the site number when they call to confirm. I'll probably head up with the trailer earlier to arrive at check-in time, and to avoid holiday weekend rush hour traffic around greater Boston. Lisa and the kids will come up after Nick's soccer game-probably after dark by the time they arrive.
> 
> Brian and Kevin, we should coordinate departure times, maybe we can caravan?
> 
> Steve


That just might work, I plan doing the same as you Steve.


----------



## KampinwitKids

dhdb said:


> We're in! DW, DS(8), DS(7), Kaiser (GS Dog), and Me. DW booked today (site #70).


Glad you can join us dhdb, looking forward to meeting you all.

For those folks that call the campground and get the answering machine, this is normal. The campground is run by Annette and her Husband, they do everything themselves. They will call you back, or you can use their online reservation request. Annette did say she had a few more sites after 1-6 if we needed more, and that looks like it might be the case. So we should have plenty of room.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Well, I sent the reservation request at about 6:00 pm- but havn't heard back yet. So I guess were in- just dont know what site yet. Steve and Brian, I was planning to leave Friday morning at some point (very flexible) so let me know what your lift off thoughts are. We could meet Brian first (what ever's close- maybe rt 44) then Steve at foxboro exit on Rt 495. ? Capt Jack's Outback Shack WILL be operational at this rally......!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Joonbee said:


> Hey Jim- was there any fish in the river that loops that campground?


I should have stated that differently. Instead of trying a little fishing, I should have siad I did a little CASTING. Negative results!!
[/quote]









When I asked Brian how his fishing went, he says " well, I fed the fish..."

I did a little research, and found "Scott Farm" in Dummerson, Vt which has apple picking- as well as other fall goodies. It is 22 miles westerly, just off Rt 9. There are four others in the general area, but this is the closest.


----------



## KampinwitKids

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Well, I sent the reservation request at about 6:00 pm- but havn't heard back yet. So I guess were in- just dont know what site yet. Steve and Brian, I was planning to leave Friday morning at some point (very flexible) so let me know what your lift off thoughts are. We could meet Brian first (what ever's close- maybe rt 44) then Steve at foxboro exit on Rt 495. ? Capt Jack's Outback Shack WILL be operational at this rally......!


Hmmm...maybe we could all meet at Bass Pro shop, RT 1 Foxboro. They have a resturant inside for lunch. Would be a great way to start the weekend.....I could feed their fish too!


----------



## russlg

WE are in IF I can get the time off from work. I want to take Friday and Monday.... I will post a site number when I get it... Wanna do a White Elephant/Yankee Swap?? I got a GREAT kids size life vest to get rid of hehehe!!!

We also saw today in our travels two outbacks. One was a 2007ish 25rss pulled by a 2007-2010ish Tundra with vermont plates and No outbackers decals heading north on I89. The other was in the parking lot at the Warner NH Market Basket. It was a 2005ish 21rs pulled by a 2008-2010ish F350... No outbackers decals on that rig either!!


----------



## russlg

Bakerman said:


> Left a message on the machine with the campground - they called back tonight we're on Site 4. Me, DW, DD & friend. Bakerman.


Jax, my chocolate lab will be thrilled to see Joyce lol!!


----------



## johnp

KampinwitKids said:


> Well, I sent the reservation request at about 6:00 pm- but havn't heard back yet. So I guess were in- just dont know what site yet. Steve and Brian, I was planning to leave Friday morning at some point (very flexible) so let me know what your lift off thoughts are. We could meet Brian first (what ever's close- maybe rt 44) then Steve at foxboro exit on Rt 495. ? Capt Jack's Outback Shack WILL be operational at this rally......!


Hmmm...maybe we could all meet at Bass Pro shop, RT 1 Foxboro. They have a resturant inside for lunch. Would be a great way to start the weekend.....I could feed their fish too!
[/quote]

I like that idea.
John


----------



## dmbcfd

We're confirmed for site number 3. 2 Steves and 2 25RSSs side by side, does it get better than that?

Kevin, Brian, John, and now we have Dan and Holly (dhdb) who live about 2 miles from me, Bass Pro Shop is good for me. It's easy on and off I-495, which is one of many routes the GPS gave me. Check-in time is 1400, so lunch in Foxboro sounds good.

Steve


----------



## russlg

If I get site #5 it will be THREE 25RSS's in a row!!


----------



## Bakerman

Sounds like the makings of a reality show....'Out-Tow, Out-Mod, Out-Back'!

Seriously, looking forward to this! Bringing bikes, my big ten inch...Telescope, etc.

Bakerman.


----------



## russlg

I'll make sure I have a FRESH tube of caulking Steve!!


----------



## russlg

Got the time off approved, just got off the phone with the campground and we are booked, won't know the site # for a couple days, but we should have either site 5 or site 6. I am hoping for site 5 so there will be three 25RSS's in a row, we shall soon see. This calls for more bad larry's!!



































five in hopes of site 5!! But it really isn't a big deal, the important thing is we will be camping one more time this season!!


----------



## dmbcfd

3 25RSSs in a row would be better! Now if Russ would change his name to Steve.................


----------



## russlg

dmbcfd said:


> 3 25RSSs in a row would be better! Now if Russ would change his name to Steve.................


 We could give a "25RSS" clinic!!
Does "25RSS" stand for Russ,Steve and Steve??


----------



## dmbcfd

Good One!!!

This will be us










Steve


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

I got the call back today, and she said that we were in site #6! or was it #7?... I dunno, I didn't have my listening ears on today...


----------



## dmbcfd

So I was driving past Bass Pro in Foxboro last Friday. I looked over at the front parking lot, and what do you think I saw?

An Outback hooked up to a maroon GMC! I was going by about 50mph and I didn't have time to turn in and get a closer look, unfortunately. Was that you Brian?

Steve


----------



## KampinwitKids

dmbcfd said:


> So I was driving past Bass Pro in Foxboro last Friday. I looked over at the front parking lot, and what do you think I saw?
> 
> An Outback hooked up to a maroon GMC! I was going by about 50mph and I didn't have time to turn in and get a closer look, unfortunately. Was that you Brian?
> 
> Steve


Hmmm...My cover has been blown







I was on the way back from the show in Brimfield, thought Bass Pro would be a good place as any for another cup of coffee, plus they sell stuff to feed the fish with! Honey I did not buy anything (that u know of)


----------



## russlg

Annette called me this morning, we ARE on site 5 so it WILL be 3 25RSS' in a row!! We are staying Friday, Oct 8th through Monday the 11th....


----------



## mswalt

Gee, by the lack of responses we're getting for the Texas rally, I sure wish I culd join y'all up there!!

Mark


----------



## dmbcfd

We New Englanders are a hardy bunch, but our camping season is limited, so we try to squeeze in as much as we can. Columbus Day weekend is the last last weekend most campgrounds up here will be open. Then we're done until April or May. In Texas, you probably camp all year round, must be nice!

Steve


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

mswalt said:


> Gee, by the lack of responses we're getting for the Texas rally, I sure wish I culd join y'all up there!!
> 
> Mark


I'ts just travel time Mark- Then you can experience some fall foliage, crisp cool nights, warm fires, comraderie, off the tree fresh apples, the smell of fall in the air, the smell of warm apple pies right out of the oven, fresh cider w/ a splash of rum...... holy run on sentence w/ comma's batman!


----------



## mswalt

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Gee, by the lack of responses we're getting for the Texas rally, I sure wish I culd join y'all up there!!
> 
> Mark


I'ts just travel time Mark- Then you can experience some fall foliage, crisp cool nights, warm fires, comraderie, off the tree fresh apples, the smell of fall in the air, the smell of warm apple pies right out of the oven, fresh cider w/ a splash of rum...... holy run on sentence w/ comma's batman!
[/quote]

Man, that sounds good. Hey, why don't you move that rally a little further south. Like about a 1000 miles!


----------



## mswalt

Oops. Just checked mapquest. It's 1900 miles so you better move it a little further south than just a 1000!

Mark


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Hey, I'm impressed you Mapquested it! Shows you were * t h i n k i n g* about it!


----------



## egregg57

I am going to have to check with the spousal unit on this one. She wants to go out again and this could be a good excuse! And , Although I haven't been into this thread yet...., Return To Ashuelot has an almost legendary sound to it. It smacks of a story! A tale!

Summoned once more from the reaches of the New England Kingdom..The Outback Knights of Ashuelot return to hold court and council. Around the fire they gather to discus worldy deed and travels afar. Thier banquets legendary, thier chariots (read Outbacks) and Steeds (read Tow Vehicles) gleaming in the sun. With the fall color of trees as a back drop, the stage is set for this royalty to gather! Huzzah! and Plans shall be made for the next gathering! Pass the mead and mutton! Hagas anyone?!

Eric


----------



## russlg

egregg57 said:


> I am going to have to check with the spousal unit on this one. She wants to go out again and this could be a good excuse! And , Although I haven't been into this thread yet...., Return To Ashuelot has an almost legendary sound to it. It smacks of a story! A tale!
> 
> Summoned once more from the reaches of the New England Kingdom..The Outback Knights of Ashuelot return to hold court and council. Around the fire they gather to discus worldy deed and travels afar. Thier banquets legendary, thier chariots (read Outbacks) and Steeds (read Tow Vehicles) gleaming in the sun. With the fall color of trees as a back drop, the stage is set for this royalty to gather! Huzzah! and Plans shall be made for the next gathering! Pass the mead and mutton! Hagas anyone?!
> 
> Eric


So i assume the "code word" for the rally will now be "Huzzah!!" You just turned a very interesting time into an outing of legendary proportions. I say that you now HAVE to go and the way it's shaping up, the two nimitz class Outbacks could be side by side with the three 25RSS'!!

Huzzah!!!!


----------



## johnp

Somebodys been hitting the rum.









John


----------



## KampinwitKids

Ok, we have got a nice group here, so let&#146;s start thinking about the Potluck Banquet (renamed for Egregg57 in hopes they will jump in, JohnP too). Should we have the potluck on Sat. or Sun. night? I will continue to update post #1 with what folks are bringing.

I called Annette, she has 4 more additional sites if anyone wants in, they are water and electric, first come, first serve. So make your reservation soon, you don't want to miss out on any of the shenanigans or tom foolery that may or may not take place.

Russ mentioned a Yankee Swap, we're game, anyone else?

As for the pre-rally stop at Bass Pro for those that can work it in, what time do you all think is good? The parking lot has plenty of room on a Friday morning.
















Looks like we are lining up the Outback&#146;s by Starship class. Cool!

Follow the foliage link in post #1 ...hope we will have good colors


----------



## KampinwitKids




----------



## KampinwitKids

Sorry







...again


----------



## russlg

KampinwitKids said:


> Ok, we have got a nice group here, so let's start thinking about the Potluck Banquet (renamed for Egregg57 in hopes they will jump in, JohnP too). Should we have the potluck on Sat. or Sun. night? I will continue to update post #1 with what folks are bringing.
> 
> I called Annette, she has 4 more additional sites if anyone wants in, they are water and electric, first come, first serve. So make your reservation soon, you don't want to miss out on any of the shenanigans or tom foolery that may or may not take place.
> 
> Russ mentioned a Yankee Swap, we're game, anyone else?
> 
> As for the pre-rally stop at Bass Pro for those that can work it in, what time do you all think is good? The parking lot has plenty of room on a Friday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like we are lining up the Outback's by Starship class. Cool!
> 
> Follow the foliage link in post #1 ...hope we will have good colors


Last I knew the DW wanted to do Meatball Subs for the dinner,anyone who doesn't like Meatball Subs (I don't but everyone else I know LOVES her meatballs). We haven't planned much more than that. I say Sat night Potluck...... with Yankee swap after if all are interested.. It was alot of fun in Acadia.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

I spoke with Mark (? again, listening ears not activated..) today, and he said we are in site #7. He said they dont usually give out the site numbers because people think they can drive right to their site and not check in, which bugs them. In looking at the site map, it shows you have to drive right around the office to get to the area we are all reserved in. He said we were all set, but....... dont forget to check in!
Well, there goes my plan. I was going to tape some branches to the Excursion and the RQS and try to sneak past the office, without being detected.....


----------



## dmbcfd

We're in for the potluck, how about chili? How about Saturday? Yankee swap sounds like fun, I got a model truck in Acadia.

Meet at Bass Pro at 1100-1200? Or any time you South Shore and Cape folk think you can get there, I'm about 15 minutes away, if I stop at every green light.

For page 1, we'll be there Friday until Monday.

Kevin, you could pick up a camouflage truck cover and camper cover at Bass Pro for sneaking into the campground.

Steve


----------



## russlg

dmbcfd said:


> We're in for the potluck, how about chili? How about Saturday? Yankee swap sounds like fun, I got a model truck in Acadia.
> 
> Meet at Bass Pro at 1100-1200? Or any time you South Shore and Cape folk think you can get there, I'm about 15 minutes away, if I stop at every green light.
> 
> For page 1, we'll be there Friday until Monday.
> 
> Kevin, you could pick up a camouflage truck cover and camper cover at Bass Pro for sneaking into the campground.
> 
> Steve


Is the model a Goshow hardware version?? lol!! And with site 6 open, we need either a 2003 or 2007 25RSS!!! Actually it would be great to have either egregg57 or johnp in site 6!!!


----------



## dhdb

Ashuelot will be our first "Official" Outbackers Rally. I've met Russlg and dmbcfd this summer. I have kicked myself in the a&& repeatedly for missing the Acadia Rally. We tried to get a site, but would have had to move and change sites everyday for 3 days. No fun! 
We will meet up at Bass Pro with everyone. We're staying fri-mon. We're in for the Potluck (saturday?)(Dish-TBD). Yankee swap sounds good (any theme, or anything goes?).
"Club 301" will be fully stocked for this "Huzzah", from cheap beer to good whiskey, and I'll throw in a "Fusion Concoction" (not saying what's in it!) as a surprise!


----------



## russlg

dhdb said:


> Ashuelot will be our first "Official" Outbackers Rally. I've met Russlg and dmbcfd this summer. I have kicked myself in the a&& repeatedly for missing the Acadia Rally. We tried to get a site, but would have had to move and change sites everyday for 3 days. No fun!
> We will meet up at Bass Pro with everyone. We're staying fri-mon. We're in for the Potluck (saturday?)(Dish-TBD). Yankee swap sounds good (any theme, or anything goes?).
> "Club 301" will be fully stocked for this "Huzzah", from cheap beer to good whiskey, and I'll throw in a "Fusion Concoction" (not saying what's in it!) as a surprise!


Technically this is your second rally as others will tell you that more than two Outbacks makes a rally, whether you wanted one or not!! We had three Outbacks at Moose Hillock!!!

Huzzah!!


----------



## egregg57

johnp said:


> Somebodys been hitting the rum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


Yeah! I meant to get that bottle back to you after you got back to Acadia ...but I forgot! You got good taste john!

BTW Which site are you on!? Heh heh!


----------



## egregg57

We are in! We'll have to leave Sunday due to work but we'll make up for monday on Friday night, Saturday and Sunday!


----------



## egregg57

Now we need to mercilessly taunt Wolfie and KB!


----------



## KampinwitKids

dhdb said:


> Ashuelot will be our first "Official" Outbackers Rally. I've met Russlg and dmbcfd this summer. I have kicked myself in the a&& repeatedly for missing the Acadia Rally. We tried to get a site, but would have had to move and change sites everyday for 3 days. No fun!
> We will meet up at Bass Pro with everyone. We're staying fri-mon. We're in for the Potluck (saturday?)(Dish-TBD). Yankee swap sounds good (any theme, or anything goes?).
> "Club 301" will be fully stocked for this "Huzzah", from cheap beer to good whiskey, and I'll throw in a "Fusion Concoction" (not saying what's in it!) as a surprise!


Did someone say good whiskey........That calls for some more bad Larry's





















Huzzah!

As for the Yankee swap, a wraped gift, around $10 value should be fine, folks seem to exchange items that can be used camping. like a Satilite Finder, model trucks, and size .00003 life vests, (bet you can't guess what some of the gifts at Acadia were) Glad your in for Bass Pro. That Parking lot will look impresive Friday morning....ok one more....


----------



## Bakerman

Hi,
We're attending Friday to Monday, won't make it to Bass Pro, but sign me up for the camper-camo size large. Yankee swap yes, how about a slightly used Acadia trail map and a nearly new tube of Dicor roof sealant!?. I was thinking about chili, sounds good. Or I can make Apple Crisp. (Actually my daughter makes the crisp so I get a buy on cooking.)

We plan on biking the Ashuelot rail trail into Keene, covered bridges on and close to the trail. The trail surface varies, we will probably park 10 miles from Keene and ride that section. Lunch or early dinner at Elm City Brewing for incentive?


----------



## egregg57

I sent in the reservation request. No one to answer in the office at the campground. Requested site 6. DW got Monday OFF!! # Nights thank you very much!!!

Eric


----------



## egregg57

So one has to ask......Will there be a rematch?


----------



## egregg57

Will the result be the same? I think Not!!


----------



## russlg

egregg57 said:


> Will the result be the same? I think Not!!


I believe Wolfie was just challenged!!! Bring the Cape Cod party to Ashuelot!!


----------



## anne72

It's looking like we're gonna be able to make it! My niece's Christening is potentially pushed off for two weeks so barring any more changes, we'll be there but will have to leave on Sunday. We don't get Monday off.







I put a call into the campground this afternoon and am waiting to hear back. When I do I'll post my site number here, we're looking forward to it!

Anne


----------



## russlg

Sweet! Looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## anne72

Might not be able to make it, because it's a holiday weekend we are required to reserve 3 nights, since we don't have Monday off I kinda hate to pay for the 3rd night when we won't be able to stay.







I'll keep you all posted...


----------



## spepi

dhdb said:


> We're in! DW, DS(8), DS(7), Kaiser (GS Dog), and Me. DW booked today (site #70).


Have fun....


----------



## anne72

We're definitely out, unfortunately they weren't willing to bend and ease up on the minimum 3 day holiday weekend rule.







A bit of a bummer, we would have loved to come and see everyone but because my husband and I don't have Monday off we really didn't want to pay for a night that we weren't going to be there for. Oh well, hopefully next time! Have fun everyone, we'll be there in spirit!

Anne


----------



## KampinwitKids

anne72 said:


> We're definitely out, unfortunately they weren't willing to bend and ease up on the minimum 3 day holiday weekend rule.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bit of a bummer, we would have loved to come and see everyone but because my husband and I don't have Monday off we really didn't want to pay for a night that we weren't going to be there for. Oh well, hopefully next time! Have fun everyone, we'll be there in spirit!
> 
> Anne










Hopefully we will see you all in the Spring.


----------



## anne72

KampinwitKids said:


> We're definitely out, unfortunately they weren't willing to bend and ease up on the minimum 3 day holiday weekend rule.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bit of a bummer, we would have loved to come and see everyone but because my husband and I don't have Monday off we really didn't want to pay for a night that we weren't going to be there for. Oh well, hopefully next time! Have fun everyone, we'll be there in spirit!
> 
> Anne










Hopefully we will see you all in the Spring.
[/quote]

Glad we were at least able to see some outbackers at Wolfwood last weekend! Keep us posted on a Spring rally!


----------



## KampinwitKids

Hello fellow Outbackers, Post #1 updated. Local brewery added (thanks Bakerman), looks like we could use sides and deserts for the potluck. I plan on geting to Bass Pro a bit early in case anyone wants to have coffee, also for those that can not make the stop at Bass Pro, if you need something, I can pick it up for you...Stacie they have shoes!

Does anyone know of a NH state liquor store on the way up from Mass?..must stock up for Winter.

Just over a week away....That calls for some more little Bad Larry's


----------



## russlg

KampinwitKids said:


> Hello fellow Outbackers, Post #1 updated. Local brewery added (thanks Bakerman), looks like we could use sides and deserts for the potluck. I plan on geting to Bass Pro a bit early in case anyone wants to have coffee, also for those that can not make the stop at Bass Pro, if you need something, I can pick it up for you...Stacie they have shoes!
> 
> Does anyone know of a NH state liquor store on the way up from Mass?..must stock up for Winter.
> 
> Just over a week away....That calls for some more little Bad Larry's


Which way are you coming? 495 to 90 to 91?? I can research it for you if you like and find an "RV friendly" place.

I was planning to do a "Monster Tossed Salad" It will be in a large bowl with Iceberg Lettuce, Romaine Lettuce, Shredded Carrots, Shredded Red Cabbage, Cucumbers, Radishes, Grape Tomatoes and Sliced Mushrooms. I will provide Ranch and Balsamic Vinagrette Dressing. I will see if my wife feels like making a dessert...


----------



## KampinwitKids

russlg said:


> Hello fellow Outbackers, Post #1 updated. Local brewery added (thanks Bakerman), looks like we could use sides and deserts for the potluck. I plan on geting to Bass Pro a bit early in case anyone wants to have coffee, also for those that can not make the stop at Bass Pro, if you need something, I can pick it up for you...Stacie they have shoes!
> 
> Does anyone know of a NH state liquor store on the way up from Mass?..must stock up for Winter.
> 
> Just over a week away....That calls for some more little Bad Larry's


Which way are you coming? 495 to 90 to 91?? I can research it for you if you like and find an "RV friendly" place.

I was planning to do a "Monster Tossed Salad" It will be in a large bowl with Iceberg Lettuce, Romaine Lettuce, Shredded Carrots, Shredded Red Cabbage, Cucumbers, Radishes, Grape Tomatoes and Sliced Mushrooms. I will provide Ranch and Balsamic Vinagrette Dressing. I will see if my wife feels like making a dessert...
[/quote]

From Bass Pro, GPS says, 495-117-190-2-140-then RT 12 into NH. 95 miles, 2 hours. maybe a few others coming from Bass Pro might have some ideas on the route, it looks like there is a couple of ways to go.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

I scoped out Bass Pro parking lot last weekend (yeah, while I was there I forced myself to go inside. I hated every minute....







) and found that parking lot is Gi-normous. We are about 1 hr 15 minutes from there, so I guess we should work backwards....what time does everyone (in the convoy) want to arrive at the CG? 1500 hrs? 2 hour travel time, 1 hr sightseeing at BPS, 1 hr lunch... so should we arrive at 1100 ?.... that would give us a lift off time by about 0930 hrs from the Cape.


----------



## dmbcfd

1100 at Bass Pro is perfect. I'll be all alone, except for Christine, so I can make my own schedule. Lisa, kids, and dog will be coming up after school and soccer.

Steve


----------



## russlg

KampinwitKids said:


> Hello fellow Outbackers, Post #1 updated. Local brewery added (thanks Bakerman), looks like we could use sides and deserts for the potluck. I plan on geting to Bass Pro a bit early in case anyone wants to have coffee, also for those that can not make the stop at Bass Pro, if you need something, I can pick it up for you...Stacie they have shoes!
> 
> Does anyone know of a NH state liquor store on the way up from Mass?..must stock up for Winter.
> 
> Just over a week away....That calls for some more little Bad Larry's


Which way are you coming? 495 to 90 to 91?? I can research it for you if you like and find an "RV friendly" place.

I was planning to do a "Monster Tossed Salad" It will be in a large bowl with Iceberg Lettuce, Romaine Lettuce, Shredded Carrots, Shredded Red Cabbage, Cucumbers, Radishes, Grape Tomatoes and Sliced Mushrooms. I will provide Ranch and Balsamic Vinagrette Dressing. I will see if my wife feels like making a dessert...
[/quote]

From Bass Pro, GPS says, 495-117-190-2-140-then RT 12 into NH. 95 miles, 2 hours. maybe a few others coming from Bass Pro might have some ideas on the route, it looks like there is a couple of ways to go.
[/quote]
I live in Hillsboro NH and when I go to Worcester Mass for concerts I go Rt 202 to 140 to Rt 2 to I190 and it is very fast. I would def go that way instead of backtracking 90 to 91 to NH 9. I will see if the locals know of any Liquor stores on RT 12....


----------



## Doft

Brian,

Some info to update the first page.

We will be there 10/8 - 10/11
For the potluck Amy will do mac-n-cheese and we are in for the Yankee Swap

See you all soon!

Jim & crew


----------



## dhdb

UPDATE:

sat- Happy Hour - we're bringing apps (homemade salsa, buffalo chix dip)
Yankee swap - (2) Holly, Dan

Fri 11am: Still working on this one. I might just suffer a case of "anal glaucoma" (can't see my [email protected]@ going to
work). I'll be there at Bass Pro Shop somehow! Wife will be arriving later after school with the kids.

Activities: Monadnock Hike-Depending upon weather, we may go on a hike. This will be a first for the boys (7,8)
Rail Trail Bike Path-if we don't go on the hike
Brew Pub- (for Dad) try to squeeze this in somehow!

Looking forward to meeting everyone. The foliage will be almost peak in the area. This will probably be our last weekend camping trip this year so I'll be looking for winterizing tips. See you all friday....!


----------



## johnp

There will be an S.O.B parked on site #8







. Same S.O.B will try to meet up at Bass Pro.

John


----------



## CountryGurl

"Hello fellow Outbackers, Post #1 updated. Local brewery added (thanks Bakerman), looks like we could use sides and deserts for the potluck. I plan on geting to Bass Pro a bit early in case anyone wants to have coffee, also for those that can not make the stop at Bass Pro, if you need something, I can pick it up for you...Stacie they have shoes!"

OK- I'm all in for the shoes thing~~I love shoes~~ I especially love sheos which are made for women and look good on them, and I love shoes on men that were made for men. I do, however, take issue that shoes that were made for *JESUS*, should be worn by *JESUS*!!!!!!!!! (FYI-there are no exceptions to this rule......)

Seeing the nutritional needs, I will provide a side (or 2) for the Potluck and also a dessert. Our famiy will this time be consisting of 2 adults ~~well 1.5 really~~, 6 year old (Colton), 4 year old (Allie) and one 13 year old black lab (Beauty)~~we're leaving half the fam at home this round.... We also plan on taking all Friday off, so we can leave as eary as 8-9 am. I think meeting at Bass Pro is 
1. dangerous 
2. time-consuming 
3. hence, frustrating 
4. divorce provoking 
5. expensive 
6. unorganized and most importantly..... 
7. *total fun and I'm all for it. *

What a great caravan we'll make up to NH!!! All I would ask is a narrowed down time to meet as close to possible to eating lunch in Foxboro(ie...drink heavily for those nor driving) so we can get on the road efficiently. Do all concur? All dissonants will be thrown to the fire-breating dragon we keep in our quad cupboard located in the southern region of the camper.


----------



## johnp

Sounds like a plan. I could bring a desert maybe the same one I brought to wolfwood a few weeks ago if anyone would like







or something else.

John


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

And usually, clogs are worn by the softer, feminine species. But,..........they.......look............good...........on.......you.....................................................Brian.............


----------



## johnp

OH Boy here we go again
















John


----------



## egregg57

johnp said:


> Sounds like a plan. I could bring a desert maybe the same one I brought to wolfwood a few weeks ago if anyone would like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or something else.
> 
> John


 I am still getting over the acne Breakout from the last cake John! But bring it on!!


----------



## KampinwitKids

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> And usually, clogs are worn by the softer, feminine species. But,..........they.......look............good...........on.......you.....................................................Brian.............


I must now defend myself...they are not clogs, they are winter mocs from bass pro, I do have a plan here...Stacie and I will be doing a little shopping... I think you are just jealous that I have a Ralph Lauren down comforter and wheat pillow for my bunk, a direct view to a 52" flat screen, and 2 fans blowing the 65 degree air from the a/c at the precise trajectory. Some nites I ponder, should I have been a Police officer. But then I wake up at 7:58 the next morning, make my selection for the Keurig machine and say (as I sip my coffee made from mountain spring water) "silly me, I have to be a fireman, policeman need heroes too!"


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Great. And this trip I dont have Joonbee covering my back.


----------



## KampinwitKids

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Great. And this trip I dont have Joonbee covering my back.


I am sure Steve will help you out.....


----------



## CountryGurl

KampinwitKids said:


> And usually, clogs are worn by the softer, feminine species. But,..........they.......look............good...........on.......you.....................................................Brian.............


I must now defend myself...they are not clogs, they are winter mocs from bass pro, I do have a plan here...Stacie and I will be doing a little shopping... I think you are just jealous that I have a Ralph Lauren down comforter and wheat pillow for my bunk, a direct view to a 52" flat screen, make my selection for the Keurig machine
[/quote]

Hey, have you been looking into our camper again????? Just sounds *too* familiar.....hhhmmmmmm!!!!!
Did you say Winter Mocs???? ~~~~WINTER MOCS~~~~~~????? When did _that_ description come out? I think they should just be shortened to WM's. (which to me stands for Weanie Man!!!!!)


----------



## KampinwitKids

CountryGurl said:


> And usually, clogs are worn by the softer, feminine species. But,..........they.......look............good...........on.......you.....................................................Brian.............


I must now defend myself...they are not clogs, they are winter mocs from bass pro, I do have a plan here...Stacie and I will be doing a little shopping... I think you are just jealous that I have a Ralph Lauren down comforter and wheat pillow for my bunk, a direct view to a 52" flat screen, make my selection for the Keurig machine
[/quote]

Hey, have you been looking into our camper again????? Just sounds *too* familiar.....hhhmmmmmm!!!!!
Did you say Winter Mocs???? ~~~~WINTER MOCS~~~~~~????? When did _that_ description come out? I think they should just be shortened to WM's. (which to me stands for Weanie Man!!!!!)









[/quote]

.......Coming to a campground near you!!!

"A great slip-on look from our popular Extreme Comfort Series! Waterproof full-grain leather uppers for easy care with long-term durability. Extra toughness built right in! (for the hard working fireman) Sturdy dual-density outsole with a traction-enhancing rubber outer layer, flexible EVA midsole, and fully padded, moisture-wicking interior lining to keep your feet dry and healthy. Imported."

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_55330_175003000_175000000_175003000_175-3-0

...... I degress


----------



## CountryGurl

KampinwitKids said:


> I must now defend myself...they are not clogs, they are winter mocs from bass pro, I do have a plan here...Stacie and I will be doing a little shopping... I think you are just jealous that I have a Ralph Lauren down comforter and wheat pillow for my bunk, a direct view to a 52" flat screen, make my selection for the Keurig machine


Hey, have you been looking into our camper again????? Just sounds *too* familiar.....hhhmmmmmm!!!!!
Did you say Winter Mocs???? ~~~~WINTER MOCS~~~~~~????? When did _that_ description come out? I think they should just be shortened to WM's. (which to me stands for Weanie Man!!!!!)









[/quote]

.......Coming to a campground near you!!!

"A great slip-on look from our popular Extreme Comfort Series! Waterproof full-grain leather uppers for easy care with long-term durability. Extra toughness built right in! (for the hard working fireman) Sturdy dual-density outsole with a traction-enhancing rubber outer layer, flexible EVA midsole, and fully padded, moisture-wicking interior lining to keep your feet dry and healthy. Imported."

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_55330_175003000_175000000_175003000_175-3-0

...... I degress
[/quote]

WOW- i just had this *awesome* flashback to the 80's episode of Seinfeld where Elaine was working for that magazine and had to come up with all those awesone descriptions of things for her "Coldwater Creek/LLB Bean" type magazine. Nice job!!!! (but no sale.....)


----------



## russlg

In addition to meatball subs and Monster tossed salad, we will have baked beans...


----------



## egregg57

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> And usually, clogs are worn by the softer, feminine species. But,..........they.......look............good...........on.......you.....................................................Brian.............


Hey, he's secure in _his_ manhood!


----------



## egregg57

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Great. And this trip I dont have Joonbee covering my back.


Don't worry Kevin, we have your back....ALL of us! Heh, heh, heh!!


----------



## egregg57

russlg said:


> In addition to meatball subs and Monster tossed salad, we will have baked beans...


 I need to talk to Tina about what we are doing. I guess a side or dessert is needed. Well be leaving sunday afternoon, evening. Supermom is going to be having knee surgery on Monday, Columbus day so we'll need to be up and out of there before too late on Sunday.

Eric


----------



## KampinwitKids

From the Campgrounds website......

CAUTION: Do NOT follow MapQuest, Yahoo Maps, Google Maps or random GPS coordinates. All may get you to our campground eventually but if you are pulling something in tow, they will also lead you over one of the many covered bridges in our area that you cannot pass safely with your camper in tow or large motorhome. Our map below directs you around all covered bridges.

There is a map for the local route on the CG's website, sorry do not know how to repost the pic.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

AH yes- the fine print. It's a good thing you posted that, other wise I would have been arriving at the campground dragging a covered bridge!


----------



## johnp

Damn I was looking forward to stuffing a 14k lb rv into a historic covered bridge.

John


----------



## rdvholtwood

Looks like you are going to have a nice weekend according to the weather.com - hope you all have a great time!


----------



## dmbcfd

So what time are we meeting at Bass Pro, was it 1100? I don't need to do any shoe shopping, and I'm only a few minutes away, so any time is good for me. Lunch at the Bluefin Lounge sounds good.

Steve


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Not hearing any changes or objections, I say 1100 hrs.


----------



## KampinwitKids

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Not hearing any changes or objections, I say 1100 hrs.


 I reckon so......


----------



## russlg

KampinwitKids said:


> Not hearing any changes or objections, I say 1100 hrs.


 I reckon so......








[/quote]

The easiest Liquor store appears to be in Keene, in the Home Depot Plaza. It is about a 1/2 mile on rt 9 west beyond where you turn onto rt 10 from rt 9/12/101. The address is 12 Ash Brook Court Keene NH 03431. The other is in Rindge NH on US 202 but you have to go more out of your way.

Huzzah!!


----------



## dmbcfd

Excellent! Power tools, powder actuated tools, and alcohol- a winning combination! Thanks Russ.

I'll see the rest of the MA and RI crew at 1100 at Bass Pro. Girls should wear girls' shoes and boys should wear boys' shoes. Underwear as always, is optional.

That's wearing of the underwear is optional, not whether it's boy's or girl's.

Steve


----------



## johnp

1100 it is....When I talk to Annette she thought Outback made a Class C. I had to explain to her I'm now an SOB.

John


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

dmbcfd said:


> Excellent! Power tools, powder actuated tools, and alcohol- a winning combination! Thanks Russ.
> 
> I'll see the rest of the MA and RI crew at 1100 at Bass Pro. Girls should wear girls' shoes and boys should wear boys' shoes. Underwear as always, is optional.
> 
> That's wearing of the underwear is optional, not whether it's boy's or girl's.
> 
> Steve


Now THATS funny right there!


----------



## russlg

On our way!!! We won't have a laptop with us....


----------



## KampinwitKids

Eta twennty min for convoy. Broke a spring at bass pro, the guys saved my tail


----------



## johnp

KampinwitKids said:


> Eta twennty min for convoy. Broke a spring at bass pro, the guys saved my tail


Good Sam ERS bah who needs them. Nothing a few Outbackers couldn't handle. Its not saving your tail its what any Outbacker would do.

John


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

johnp said:


> Eta twennty min for convoy. Broke a spring at bass pro, the guys saved my tail


Good Sam ERS bah who needs them. Nothing a few Outbackers couldn't handle. Its not saving your tail its what any Outbacker would do.

John
[/quote]

Brian- Hey Kevin- do my tandem wheels look right?
Me- Hummm... no, I'm pretty sure they they should be pointing in the same direction.
Brian- I'll pull forward a little, maybe they'll straighten out.
(pulls rig forward about 30 feet)
Brian- How's it look now?
Me- Well, its better but.....
Dan- (who is looking at the passenger side of the rig) Hey Brian- I'm pretty sure both wheels aren't supposed to be in the same wheel well.
Steve- I'm pretty sure that broken rear half of that spring pack hanging down should be attached to something.
(while three Outbackers are scratching their collective heads, John retrieves an entire work shop from his class C, unhooks his Jeep- Within 15 minutes the Camper is up on stands, wheels off, broken spring pack is removed. Tool boxes emerge, air wrenches, jack stands, blocks, you name it. While John, Brian and Steve [sitting on the floor of John's jeep with no seat] jet off to "springs R us" 2 miles away, Dan and I prepare for their return. Oh yeah, and Dan had to stop me from taking more stuff apart that didn't need to be taken apart)

10 minutes later....

The troops return, with two replacement spring packs, new U bolts and all hardware.

The only major time delay, is trying to figure out the dynamics of an unladen spring (jack here, extend shackle, pry this, push that). Finally lined up the spring eyes, installed bolts- mount wheel......Outbacker convoy on the road. Total time, 1 hr 20 minutes.

Oh yeah, Brian has an extra spring pack if anyone wants one...


----------



## KampinwitKids

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Eta twennty min for convoy. Broke a spring at bass pro, the guys saved my tail


Good Sam ERS bah who needs them. Nothing a few Outbackers couldn't handle. Its not saving your tail its what any Outbacker would do.

John
[/quote]

Brian- Hey Kevin- do my tandem wheels look right?
Me- Hummm... no, I'm pretty sure they they should be pointing in the same direction.
Brian- I'll pull forward a little, maybe they'll straighten out.
(pulls rig forward about 30 feet)
Brian- How's it look now?
Me- Well, its better but.....
Dan- (who is looking at the passenger side of the rig) Hey Brian- I'm pretty sure both wheels aren't supposed to be in the same wheel well.
Steve- I'm pretty sure that broken rear half of that spring pack hanging down should be attached to something.
(while three Outbackers are scratching their collective heads, John retrieves an entire work shop from his class C, unhooks his Jeep- Within 15 minutes the Camper is up on stands, wheels off, broken spring pack is removed. Tool boxes emerge, air wrenches, jack stands, blocks, you name it. While John, Brian and Steve [sitting on the floor of John's jeep with no seat] jet off to "springs R us" 2 miles away, Dan and I prepare for their return. Oh yeah, and Dan had to stop me from taking more stuff apart that didn't need to be taken apart)

10 minutes later....

The troops return, with two replacement spring packs, new U bolts and all hardware.

The only major time delay, is trying to figure out the dynamics of an unladen spring (jack here, extend shackle, pry this, push that). Finally lined up the spring eyes, installed bolts- mount wheel......Outbacker convoy on the road. Total time, 1 hr 20 minutes.

Oh yeah, Brian has an extra spring pack if anyone wants one...
[/quote]

And now for the "springs R us" part.

So we pull in to the parts place, huge banner, and I mean huge, reads TRAILER PARTS. This is good.

We enter shop..

Parts Guy - that spring in your hand is not supposed to look like that
Brian - Have ya got any glue for this application?
Parts Guy -









...30 seconds later parts guy emerges with the exact part, all nice and shiny new.

Brian - Great! I will take two.
Parts Guy - did you break 2 springs?
Brian - Nope! but by having a spare on board, I will ensure that I will never have a broken spring again.

happily motor back to the repair site, Steve still on the floor of the jeep, (he was our navigator). all is good


----------



## dhdb

I just want everyone to know that, I have the "Perfect Wife" and I'm proud of it!


----------



## johnp

Or at least until the next rally then you may be the proud owner of a really small lifejacket.

John


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

dhdb said:


> I just want everyone to know that, I have the "Perfect Wife" and I'm proud of it!


Thanks Dan. Stacie read that and chopped me in the ribs. "Why cant you say things like that?"....... Your punishment? another bowl of that buffalo chicken dip that Perfect Holly made!


----------



## egregg57

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> I just want everyone to know that, I have the "Perfect Wife" and I'm proud of it!


Thanks Dan. Stacie read that and chopped me in the ribs. "Why cant you say things like that?"....... Your punishment? another bowl of that buffalo chicken dip that Perfect Holly made!
[/quote]

Ya! Know all about that perfect wife thing! Couldn't keep her all to myself ya know! But I am sure she'll continue to make her rounds like any perfect wife should!

Had a great time everyone! I hear Russ is planning the spring rally! Right Russ?! Heh heh!

See ya! Outbackerman


----------



## johnp

Had a great time this weekend and hope to do it again in the spring (no not change a spring) LOL.


----------



## russlg

egregg57 said:


> I just want everyone to know that, I have the "Perfect Wife" and I'm proud of it!


Thanks Dan. Stacie read that and chopped me in the ribs. "Why cant you say things like that?"....... Your punishment? another bowl of that buffalo chicken dip that Perfect Holly made!
[/quote]

Ya! Know all about that perfect wife thing! Couldn't keep her all to myself ya know! But I am sure she'll continue to make her rounds like any perfect wife should!

Had a great time everyone! I hear Russ is planning the spring rally! Right Russ?! Heh heh!

See ya! Outbackerman
[/quote]
Ya never know









Thanks to Brian for being the wagon master!!! Great job!!

My wife and I couldn't stop talking about how genuine a great our group of families were!! We had a great time and were sad to have to leave...


----------



## Doft

Had a wonderful time! It was great to see everyone again and meet the new folks(Dan & crew)! Looking forward to to getting together again in the spring!

Jim


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Got back home about 6:00 pm, and unloaded the trailer. Stace and I were gabbiing the whole way back, about how great this weekend was...great weather (got some great early morning pictures of the group of trailers, with the fall foiliage behind them), great people and great campground. Well, once you got into the campground, anyways. Colton and Allie had an absolute blast with all their friends (both new and old). It was great meeting Dan and Holly (the perfect wife) and seeing all our old friends again. Already looking forward to the spring rally!


----------



## KampinwitKids

We all had a great time, does not seem possible, but our rallies seem to just get better, new folks joining us with a new rig, re-new our enjoyment of camping, I remember the day I brought the 29 BHS home...it was like adding a new member to the family. So, good to meet Dan and the perfect wife. Brendan is wiped from running that field for 3 days with the boys. Food was great; I think we feed the woodland creatures on the second night. I talked to a few, and I will make a small whiteboard that can be signed on back, by each wagon master...it could be passed on after each rally. (Kind of like a torch thing).

I can't thank the Outback crew at Bass Pro enough for helping me with the repair....think about it &#8230;1:20! An unbelievable time for that job. We really got our act together.

Come on Spring!!! (so I can wear my Jerusalem Cruisers once again)
We will be out at Normandy for the Winter,














select weekends 11/1 to 4/1 in case anyone is in the area we have site 517&#8230;.it will be the one with a cord of wood out front.


----------



## dhdb

I would like to thank everyone for a great weekend. We had a blast! I'm still shocked over the Bass Pro parking lot thing. A 3 hour technicians job completed in just over an hour (and went and got the part)! One thing was for certain, I don't carry enough tools! I'll work on it.
Again, thank you to everyone. It was great meeting all the Outbackers, but even greater becoming one.

Ashuelot River CG Photos


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

OH.... I forgot another huge thank you- to Brian, for letting us all mooch off his wireless router while we were camping! If it wasn't for that router, Stacie would not have been able to "put out a couple of fires" while we were away. Another of the "must do's" for future camping!


----------



## egregg57

I think we need to do this one again!


----------



## Doft

I am in complete agreement Wagonmaster.








Set the date and we'll be there!


----------



## egregg57

Doft said:


> I am in complete agreement Wagonmaster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set the date and we'll be there!


 Huh! What! Wait! Ah..Uh!... Hmmmm...

Okay!

Should it be a Summer or Fall get together?


----------



## Doft

egregg57 said:


> I am in complete agreement Wagonmaster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set the date and we'll be there!


 Huh! What! Wait! Ah..Uh!... Hmmmm...

Okay!

Should it be a Summer or Fall get together?
[/quote]

I would vote for Fall.

Thanks for volunteering as wagonmaster!


----------



## willingtonpaul

i vote for fall also....

eric, looking forward to the details....


----------



## egregg57

I will start looking at dates!


----------

